# Rye Bread



## donnarob (Nov 28, 2010)

Generally speaking, is it worth even trying bread as it seems to spike me any time I've eaten it?  I just find it difficult to readjust to having eggs without toast, especially poached eggs.  Any suggestions? 

Donna


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

donnarob said:


> Generally speaking, is it worth even trying bread as it seems to spike me any time I've eaten it?  I just find it difficult to readjust to having eggs without toast, especially poached eggs.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Donna



Unfortunately, I think your meter is trying to tell you something. 

Perhaps keep trying different kinds of bread to see whether any particular one doesn't bother you that much. Either that or make sure that any portion of bread is cut down or just have it infrequently as a treat.

Maybe you could try making your own so that you can control what goes into it. I wouldn't be without my breadmaker now and really like the spelt loaves that I occasionally bake (similar to rye).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Donna, I'm just wondering what you regard as a 'spike'? The best kinds of bread to try are seeded or granary bread and ideally you wouldn't want your levels to rise much more than 4 mmol/l or so an hour or two after eating, although this won't necessarily be easy to achieve. If your levels are within this sort of range then it's not too much of a problem. Experiment with different sorts of bread and you may find one that is kinder to you and will give you more flexibility with your diet.


----------



## carolinelucy (Nov 28, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Unfortunately, I think your meter is trying to tell you something.
> 
> Perhaps keep trying different kinds of bread to see whether any particular one doesn't bother you that much. Either that or make sure that any portion of bread is cut down or just have it infrequently as a treat.
> 
> ...



I have a breadmaker but find that all types of bread send my BG sky high. Do you find the spelt loaves better for this?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

carolinelucy said:


> I have a breadmaker but find that all types of bread send my BG sky high. Do you find the spelt loaves better for this?



I'm ashamed that I actually don't have an answer to that question other than to say that I don't react badly to any kind of bread any more so long as I stick to around 2 reasonable slices.

When I'm due for my next blood test, I think I'll test for that specifically and will compare it with other kinds of bread as I do further tests. Hmm, an idea for a thread, I think!!


----------



## FM001 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rye bread is rated at 58 on the glycemic index table and therefore classed as a medium-gi bread.  Generally as diabetics we should be eating low-gi breads to avoid postprandial spikes and hypo's, and as low-gi bread is also high in fibre it is good for the digestive system and keeps the bowels regular too.  Adding seeds, nuts, whole grains and soy flour lowers the gi of bread, so opt for bread that advertise these ingredients and check the label also to see if it states it's low-gi.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

A cue for my poem Low GI Bread. methinks! 

Down at the bakers, I?ve heard it?s been said,
There?s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I?d been told was true:
?Live your life healthy, for you?re a long time dead ? 
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!?

The devil inside me said ?I wonder if they know?
They say ?Low GI?, but what makes it so??
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply?

?Well, the ?Low? means there?s less, and the ?I? means ?Inside?,
But as for the ?G? I can?t really decide?
Could it be Garlic or Ginger or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat??

?Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat??
I suggested ?Glycaemic?? ? ?No, I don?t think it?s that ? 
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin??
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn?t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ?Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before??
That caused the girl?s listing of ?G? things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 29, 2010)

Good one Alan, I have tears rolling down my cheeks from laughing at that poem. 

John


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2010)

The lowest GI bread I've come across is Burgen soya and linseed (which specifies itself as low GI). Some granaries/seedies seem to be no too bad. Stoneground wholemeal is apparently better than machine milled (because the grains are not so efficiently ground up).

Regular wholemeals seem to spike me pretty much the same as white.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes Mike, I think that ordinary wholemeal aka 'brown bread' has a similar GI to white bread, the only advantage it has is that there are more nutrients in it.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 29, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The lowest GI bread I've come across is Burgen soya and linseed (which specifies itself as low GI). Some granaries/seedies seem to be no too bad. Stoneground wholemeal is apparently better than machine milled (because the grains are not so efficiently ground up).
> 
> Regular wholemeals seem to spike me pretty much the same as white.



No surprise that standard wholemeal spikes you as much as white bread. The more processed the grain the higher it will raise blood glucose, basically by grinding the grain to a pulp saves the digestive system doing the work for you and hence why it hits the system faster (high gi) than grains partially processed or in the original state.

Porridge oats are much the same, products such Ready Brek are highly processed so postprandial readings will be higher than oats that are lightly milled and larger in size, this is why Scotch Porridge Oats are by far a better choice.


----------

